# Iridium in MLCC's



## perman666 (Oct 17, 2013)

Is there anyone that knows for sure that in some MLCC's is Iridium as internal electrodes?

I know that in highend MLCC's they still use Ag/Pd electrodes.

I have send some of my samples of highend MLCC's in april to an
big international recyclng company and in one sample of MLCC's they found
5,1% of Iridium?!?! I wait almost 6months for analysis.

Anybody know something about this?

Thanks.


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 17, 2013)

Amazing! 

I am just started to read about iridium, seems to be hard to get it. If someone could lead us newbs too relevant documents or links, it would be very nice. After searching for one hour in Hoke and the forum, I didn't find much, that would help the hobbyist with this special case.


----------



## Lou (Oct 17, 2013)

I can see of no reason why it would be there and in that quantity, nor have I seen it on assay.


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 17, 2013)

Could it be that they have used an inappropriate method of measurement? I heard from a friend,an engineer of electrotechnics, who is using high end XRF at work, that PGMs may be measured incorrect because their lines are too close to another.....if I understood and remember right.


----------



## Lou (Oct 17, 2013)

We don't use XRF on MLCCs. Usually combined FA/ICP or AA.
XRF, like any instrumental technique, is useful in a certain context. Take it out of that context and its meaningfulness becomes meaninglessness. 


Lou


----------



## perman666 (Oct 17, 2013)

I need to wait the end of this month and then I will get analysis on paper.
Company is umicore.


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 17, 2013)

If Umicore isn't able to analyse it, who then?! :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 17, 2013)

I could suggest a few 

Umicore are very expensive on a toll basis and also take a lot longer to "weigh you in" than other European refiners.


----------



## perman666 (Oct 17, 2013)

spaceships said:


> I could suggest a few
> 
> Umicore are very expensive on a toll basis and also take a lot longer to "weigh you in" than other European refiners.



Please suggest me few!


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 17, 2013)

It depends how much product you have to refine.

What kind of quantity are you getting?


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I hope they made an error in their assay, because Ir isn't really easy to deal with.

And as Lou said, Their isn't really any reason for it to be present in such material when looking at the Physical and Chemical Properties of Iridium.



perman666 said:


> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> > I could suggest a few
> ...




http://www.jmrefining.com/page-view.php?pagename=Analytical-Capabilities

Johnson Matthey would be a good alternative to Umicore, However I do not know their price range.



spaceships said:


> It depends how much product you have to refine.
> 
> What kind of quantity are you getting?



he's getting 10 to 20 kg monthly.


----------



## Westerngs (Oct 17, 2013)

I would send the material to Umicore.

If they made the mistake in the assay, maybe they will make the same mistake again.

Why would you turn down free money?


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Oct 18, 2013)

Westerngs said:


> I would send the material to Umicore.
> 
> If they made the mistake in the assay, maybe they will make the same mistake again.
> 
> Why would you turn down free money?



The assay is from Umicore.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 18, 2013)

9kuuby9 said:


> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> > It depends how much product you have to refine.
> ...



I can't see where he said that? Have I missed something in one of his posts?


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Oct 19, 2013)

The problem is solved, these we're test MLCC's.


----------

